# Any experience with Ólafur Arnalds collection in Spitfire?



## rayinoc (Oct 1, 2020)

How was your experience? It fits the style of music that I like but it is a bit of an investment. is it worth the money? Have you found inspiration from it?


----------



## ism (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep. And yep.


----------



## Rctec (Oct 1, 2020)

Obviously I have a connection to Spitfire. But all of Ólafur’s beautiful sound is pretty much the only “Outside” library I use. It’s original, gorgeous, innovative and truly worth every penny.
Hz


----------



## asherpope (Oct 1, 2020)

I use Chamber Evolutions on anything requiring long strings regardless of genre. They're just that good!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 1, 2020)

Rctec said:


> Obviously I have a connection to Spitfire. But all of Ólafur’s beautiful sound is pretty much the only “Outside” library I use. It’s original, gorgeous, innovative and truly worth every penny.
> Hz



Hans du hast recht! 
benutze die Dinger fast jeden Tag!

truly inspiring and one of the best libraries from SA!


----------



## SvenE (Oct 1, 2020)

Those chamber waves...


----------



## Marsen (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes, fantastic. Especially OACE for me.


----------



## Rob Burnley (Oct 2, 2020)

I have the Chamber Strings and Stratus, they are both really nice and have helped with new inspiration. The strings give a little more detail to slow pieces and the Stratus piano on it's own is so nice to play.



> It’s original, gorgeous, innovative and truly worth every penny.



This right here, expressed far more elequently than me


----------



## bryla (Oct 2, 2020)

I've never got around the grid – I much prefer have each patch loaded that I want to use – but I have and love the tone of OAE and OACE. Both the tone is very expressive and lovely.


----------



## Vince Millett (Oct 2, 2020)

Rctec said:


> Obviously I have a connection to Spitfire. But all of Ólafur’s beautiful sound is pretty much the only “Outside” library I use. It’s original, gorgeous, innovative and truly worth every penny.
> Hz


Just had a listen to Spitfire demo and walkthrough...wow! I could use sounds like that. Unfortunately, I always have to consider the cost against how little our music is ever heard by anyone..


----------



## Everratic (Oct 2, 2020)

Vince Millett said:


> Just had a listen to Spitfire demo and walkthrough...wow! I could use sounds like that. Unfortunately, I always have to consider the cost against how little our music is ever heard by anyone..


I used to think this way, but now I make music for myself first, and I'm much happier. I'm very poor, but I justify the purchase of libraries by my pursuit to reach my full musical potential.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Oct 2, 2020)

Absolutely, however do a research on Stratus, though. It has a very distinct sound and it's probably not for everyone (everyone sounds the same and you can instantly guess if you hear it in other people's composition). If you only can afford SOME of those, try Chamber Evolutions first, for sure. Then, if you want some synths and a gorgeous soft grand piano - Composer Toolkit. The regular evolutions and Stratus IMHO not essential.
P.S.: Wait for Black Friday sales


----------



## Glimt (Oct 11, 2020)

I would suggest you also check out Spitfire Mural Symphony Evolutions. 

No, that's not true. I would _urge_ you to do it. You can thank me later.


----------



## JonS (Oct 11, 2020)

All of Spitfire's Evolutions are wonderful including Kepler Orchestra, Symphonic Motions, and Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## C.Franzén (Oct 11, 2020)

I have used some of the synth stuff, particularly the juno pads and the sub patch, in so much of my work. really beautiful


----------



## KevinRAlexander (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm a total newbie here. Just building up my sample library collection. I thought about getting the entire collection, but honestly think I'm just going to start with the Composer Toolkit and Chamber Evolutions. I love the sound of the other two products, but think they are a bit too specific for my needs. And yes, I'm also waiting either for Black Friday or Christmas Wishlist sales.


----------

